# Menas pegan a bailarines queer y estos culpan a los fachas.



## Culozilla (5 Ago 2022)

*Jóvenes magrebíes agreden en Figueres a bailarines al grito de “Maricón, es el que bailaba”*









Jóvenes magrebíes agreden en Figueres a bailarines al grito de “Maricón, es el que bailaba”


Los Mossos consiguen arrestar a dos de los atacantes




www.larazon.es





_Los Mossos d’Esquadra han detenido a dos jóvenes e investigan a tres más --todos menores menos uno de 21 años-- por presuntamente agredir y proferir insultos homófobos contra un grupo de bailarines en Figueres (Girona) el 3 de julio.

El grupo de artistas participaba en e*l festival Figueres es MOU organizado en la ciudad* y los agresores también les molestaron durante su actuación, según un comunicado de la policía de este jueves.

Según afirmaron las compañías Eyas Dance Project e Ivona en sus cuentas de Instagram, cuatro bailarines de la compañía caminaban por la calle y un grupo de adolescentes les reconoció de su actuación, y uno dijo *“mirad, ese es el maricón que bailaba”.





*


Los adolescentes se acercaron a ellos y les insultaron, intentaron huir pero corrieron hacia ellos “propinando patadas y puñetazos”, y han añadido que uno de los chicos sacó una navaja que llevaba en la zapatilla, pero las víctimas consiguieron huir._



Sin embargo, en un comunicado en sus redes sociales, dichos bailarines culpan a VOX de la agresión al estar caldeando el ambiente con sus mensajes homofobos.








A mí VOSH me parece basura inmunda y vividores, pero culparles de que unos musulmanes les peguen una paliza es surrealista


¿A qué viene defender y proteger a quienes te hubieran rajado de arriba abajo? Porque los primeros en caer (literalmente) cuando se instale el islam en Españistán, son los gayers y bolleras.


----------



## Smoker (5 Ago 2022)

Esta claro que el problema son los fachistas


----------



## zirick (5 Ago 2022)

Demencial. Les da igual la agresión, la prioridad es atacar a VOX.

La política saca lo peor de las personas.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (5 Ago 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Esta claro que el problema son los fachistas



Y que se gasta poco dinero en cultura. ¡Hay que darles más dinero!


----------



## ZhukovGeorgy (5 Ago 2022)

Los jovenes magrebies haciendo lo que los jovenes españoles no hacen x falta de huevos


----------



## belenus (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## jotace (5 Ago 2022)

Esperando aver que dice VOX


----------



## Descuernacabras (5 Ago 2022)

Les agreden un grupo de magrebíes y echan la culpa a VOX.  

El nivel de demencia y sectarismo de los progres es nauseabundo. Que sigan, que sigan favoreciendo la inmigración ilegal descontrolada. Siempre les quedará el comodín de facha, Franco, VOX, Ayuso y lo que se les ocurra cuando, siguiendo sus costumbres, los seres de luz a los que tanto defienden les multiculturalicen.


----------



## Strokeholm (5 Ago 2022)

Figueres es MOU?

No, Figueres es RALPH


----------



## Chino Negro (5 Ago 2022)

No son más tontos porque no nacen cuando los moros estén cortándoles el cuello con un machete entonces se enteraran pero bien


----------



## el segador (5 Ago 2022)

La disonancia cognitiva de los lgtixyz es digna de estudio.


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (5 Ago 2022)

Luego también mienten diciendo "un final muy distinto al que sufrió Samuel en Madrid hace justo un año." . A Samuel (por desgracia) le mataron en La Coruña.

De paso también mentimos sobre Madrid ...


----------



## Culozilla (5 Ago 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> No son más tontos porque no nacen cuando los moros estén cortándoles el cuello con un machete entonces se enteraran pero bien




Ni siquiera entonces.


----------



## poppom (5 Ago 2022)

mnvtr


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (5 Ago 2022)

Nadie les puede responder. Yo no tengo twitter


----------



## estrujillo (5 Ago 2022)

ZhukovGeorgy dijo:


> Los jovenes magrebies haciendo lo que los jovenes españoles no hacen x falta de huevos



Vienen a realizar los trabajos que los españoles no queremos


----------



## Mr. Satan (5 Ago 2022)

Que indecencia de mensaje. 
Esta gentuza tiene que estar a sueldo del gobierno porque si no no se explica


----------



## DVD1975 (5 Ago 2022)

Por mi se pueden ir a la pm.
Los moros son antigays con lo cual a más moros más agresiones.
Que tiene que ver vox con los moros?.
Seguid así que cuando los moros sean mayoría os arrepentiréis.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (5 Ago 2022)

¿Culpan a los fachas nacionalpagafantas de Vox?

Espero que los moros vuelvan otro día a pegarles más fuerte.


----------



## Gotthard (5 Ago 2022)

Pues me he visto por el tube cosas suyas y no me parece que sea para atacarlos. No son el Bolshoi, pero es un espectaculo de danza contemporanea y una compañia de baile semi-amateur como hay cientos en España. Llevan un espectaculo inclusivo y lgtbi, pero es que es por lo que hoy te subvencionan o te contratan, si no gayeas o feministeas duro, no hay dinero del ministerio.

Aqui Vox no tiene nada que ver, de hecho yo que ando metido en esas cosas culturales, se que hay bastantes bailarines que simpatizan con Vox (no, el mundo del baile no es una cosa uniforme de izquierdistas, ya que es una actividad que requiere de gran esfuerzo y disciplina espartana si se quiere triunfar en ella y la vagancia natural del progre no es compatible).

El problema es que el Corán condena el baile como una actividad demoniaca y si encima le pones que van de LGTBI, es decir, sodomitas a ojos de un buen musulman, pues es doble grua en la mente de todos y cada uno de los musulmanes de España. Si pudieran los ahorcarian y además seria porque Allah lo quiere, por lo que ganarian puntos para ir al cielo, pero como no pueden porque estan en un pais de costumbres cristianas donde la vida humana es algo, al menos los golpean.

Pero lo que es de subnormal profundo es cargar contra Vox que es el UNICO partido que de forma mas o menos velada aboga por la aculturación o la expulsion de los musulmanes. En paises mas islamizados que el nuestro los primeros que asesinan los moros son a los artistas, porque silenciar el arte, es silenciar la expresión civilizatoria (p.e. theo van gogh en paises bajos, un tipo de izquierda y famoso por zurrarle la badana tanto a catolicos como a calvinistas, a la que dijo algo contra los moros lo cosieron a balazos).


----------



## Gorkako (5 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> *Jóvenes magrebíes agreden en Figueres a bailarines al grito de “Maricón, es el que bailaba”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No son chiringuitos dependientes de partidos políticos... nooooooo


----------



## EnergiaLibre (5 Ago 2022)

Si los moretes se dedican a hacer el bien como en este caso o cuando atacan a caballero caballero u otros funcivagos, ni tan mal. Ahora, eso de robar a abuelillas y violarlas, eso no se hace, morito malo.


----------



## Diablo (5 Ago 2022)

Que se jodan. Pena ninguna.


----------



## laresial (5 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> *Jóvenes magrebíes agreden en Figueres a bailarines al grito de “Maricón, es el que bailaba”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maricones pijos progres culpan a los fachas nazis de que les pegan los moros.
Todo en orden, sigan bailando cisheteros.







La culpa es de Franco.


----------



## perrosno (5 Ago 2022)

Raro que la culpa no sea de Franco


----------



## EnergiaLibre (5 Ago 2022)

Gracias rojos y progres por permitir que violen a niñas por toda Europa. La cacuna es lo mejor que os ha pasado ya que merecéis una muerte con el máximo de dolor posible y no una repentinitis semi indolora.


----------



## hijodepantera (5 Ago 2022)

Lo repito por enésima vez, la homosexualidad no existe lo que existe es una terrible pulsión masoquista causada probablemente por la relaciona con la madre que hace que estos enfermos quieran ser humillados, torturados y azotados.
VOX o la derecha autentica sin duda les proporcionarían protección real ante ataques de colectivos ultra violentos como los inmigrantes africanos y por ende su fuente de placer sexual quedaría limitado.
El enfermo "gay" necesita de partidos de izquierda que protejan a sus agresores.


----------



## Gotthard (5 Ago 2022)

Por este tipo de inmigrantes SI. Y bien que hace.


----------



## Culozilla (5 Ago 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Lo repito por enésima vez, la homosexualidad no existe lo que existe es una terrible pulsión masoquista causada probablemente por la relaciona con la madre que hace que estos enfermos quieran ser humillados, torturados y azotados.
> VOX o la derecha autentica sin duda les proporcionarían protección real ante ataques de colectivos ultra violentos como los inmigrantes africanos y por ende su fuente de placer sexual quedaría limitado.
> El enfermo "gay" necesita de partidos de izquierda que protejan a sus agresores.




Vuelve a tu cueva y llévate a los menas, que son como tú.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (5 Ago 2022)

Que les den por el culo


----------



## Rojelio Medio (5 Ago 2022)

Está claro que el retraso mental de esa gente no esta sólo en el tema género/sexo/yoquese.


----------



## fever (5 Ago 2022)

hombres de todos los partidos políticos , incluido vox, menas y maricones son fachas .para con las mujeres , para los primeros la mujer es virgen o puta ..no persona ...
y para todos ellos , todas putas , menos mi madre ,mi hermana , mi hija, y hasta mi sobrina , en el último caso.
que se apañen como puedan...
la cura sería una buena educación y un gran respeto por el prójimo. que ni la política ni la religión ,ni los egos ejercen


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Ago 2022)

No lo explicó este @ominae que pasaría así


----------



## Jake el perro (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Orooo (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## gordofóbico (5 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Sin embargo, en un comunicado en sus redes sociales, dichos bailarines culpan a VOX de la agresión al estar caldeando el ambiente con sus mensajes homofobos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1146453



menuda panda de subnormales


----------



## DVD1975 (5 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues me he visto por el tube cosas suyas y no me parece que sea para atacarlos. No son el Bolshoi, pero es un espectaculo de danza contemporanea y una compañia de baile semi-amateur como hay cientos en España. Llevan un espectaculo inclusivo y lgtbi, pero es que es por lo que hoy te subvencionan o te contratan, si no gayeas o feministeas duro, no hay dinero del ministerio.
> 
> Aqui Vox no tiene nada que ver, de hecho yo que ando metido en esas cosas culturales, se que hay bastantes bailarines que simpatizan con Vox (no, el mundo del baile no es una cosa uniforme de izquierdistas, ya que es una actividad que requiere de gran esfuerzo y disciplina espartana si se quiere triunfar en ella y la vagancia natural del progre no es compatible).
> 
> ...



En Francia ya han intentado ahorcar gays o quemarlos vivos.
El primer aviso es que de París han desaparecido muchos comercios de judíos.
Aquí falta poco en 10 años habrá un partido musulmán y en ciertas ciudades guarralona o Bilbao no se podrá vivir bien por moros.
La gente se ríe pero va pasar.
Y la gente mirara para otro lado pq es cobarde y no quiere problemas.


----------



## brotes_verdes (5 Ago 2022)

No entiendo como en el 2022 en burbuja aun hay foreros que dicen que si hay demencia o que si estan manipulados

Los agredidos solo entienden de paguitas. Que te agredan moros significa que no te puedes defender acusando a ese colectivo porque entonces las paguitas de las que vives desaparecerian.

Entonces echan la culpa a un partido como VOX que quiere quitarles las paguitas.

La jugada es perfecta. A los agredidos les va a suponer recibir por parte de los ayuntamientos y gobiernos regionales votados masivamente por progres el doble de paguitas

Hay que seguirle la pista al dinero, en vez de pensar en manipulaciones. Asi es todo mas sencillo


----------



## Alatristeando (5 Ago 2022)

Quiero pensar que la respuesta al ataque no la ha escrito ninguno de los chicos agredido, prefiero pensar que ha sido el político de turno para desviar la atención, si no, es que han perdido totalmente el contacto con la realidad.


----------



## Gotthard (5 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> En Francia ya han intentado ahorcar gays o quemarlos vivos.
> El primer aviso es que de París han desaparecido muchos comercios de judíos.
> Aquí falta poco en 10 años habrá un partido musulmán y en ciertas ciudades guarralona o Bilbao no se podrá vivir bien por moros.
> La gente se ríe pero va pasar.
> Y la gente mirara para otro lado pq es cobarde y no quiere problemas.



Yo he vivido en Molenbeek (barrio islamista de bruselas), asi que lo que cuentas yo lo veia todos los dias. En el barrio no queda ni un solo comercio regentado por belgas. Vivi en un edificio modernista del Boulevard Leopold II, por fuera tope lujo, pero por dentro los inquilinos moros habian arrancado todos los marmoles, habian vendido el ascensor y los descansillos estaban llenos de mierda de todo tipo. Yo vivia en un triplex que había arreglado un moro para alquilar en AirBNB y me salia por menos de 30 pavos al dia, y guay porque yo iba solo, pero en Molenbeek no puede vivir una tia occidental, por muy refugees welcome que sea. O se pone el hiyab o violada está.


----------



## SolyCalma (5 Ago 2022)

La lógica de los locos funciona de forma opuesta, cómo se les va a tomar en serio?

En este caso de la noticia tenemos:
1. Los musulmanes me odían
2. Vox quiere prohibir el islam violento
3. El islam me agrede
Lógica razonable = vox en parte me quiere proteger y debo estarles agradecidos.

Lógica progre = el islam violento me agrede pero por culpa de vox que los quiere prohibir, vox son los malos los que me agreden son victimas.


Es que la lógica progre es completamente desquiciada, no se puede razonar con estas lógicas de locura sin el mínimo sentido comun basada es condicionamiento progre, en miedo, en traumas, etc.

O eso o esto es mentira o hay intereses económicos o a saber.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (5 Ago 2022)

Maravilloso


----------



## Sergey Vodka (5 Ago 2022)

Vienen a hacer los trabajos que no quieren los españoles


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 Ago 2022)

Joder, la culpa es de Franco... pero si está clarísimo...

Resucitó, salió de su tumba, cogió un taxi, se plantó en Barcelona, y fue a dar de hostias a los maricas esos... y encima les habló en español! ... ah no, espera, que fueron los menas que trae la Colau a barcos llenos, junto con su socio de Open Arms...

*A disfrutar de lo votado, con alegría, orgullo y satisfuckción!*

@Solidario García
@xicomalo
@Komanche O_o

¿algo que añadir?


----------



## Furymundo (5 Ago 2022)

ZhukovGeorgy dijo:


> Los jovenes magrebies haciendo lo que los jovenes españoles no hacen x falta de huevos





No te equivoques, si lo hacen nuestros jovenes acaban en la carcel.


----------



## circodelia2 (5 Ago 2022)

De qué se quejan, no los han subido a las azoteas....son sus costumbres y tal. 
....


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (5 Ago 2022)

el segador dijo:


> La disonancia cognitiva de los lgtixyz es digna de estudio.



Fuera VOX del gobierno iraní  









Irán ejecuta homosexuales por sodomía consentida


Irán ejecuta homosexuales por sodomía consentida




periodistas-es.com


----------



## CommiePig (5 Ago 2022)

Vox son de Hultraderetxa...eya



no son válidos, ningún hecho objetivo mesurable ni razonado por cualquier sujeto medio reflexivo

FIRMADO: socialkomunismo magico y TOTALITARIO


----------



## CommiePig (5 Ago 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> No son más tontos porque no nacen cuando los moros estén cortándoles el cuello con un machete entonces se enteraran pero bien



peor que tontos, cínicos


----------



## drtanaka (5 Ago 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> La lógica de los locos funciona de forma opuesta, cómo se les va a tomar en serio?
> 
> En este caso de la noticia tenemos:
> 1. Los musulmanes me odían
> ...




Esta gente tiene el cerebro comido exactamente igual que si estuviesen dentro de una SECTA.

Si no hubiese sido el progresismo habría sido una SECTA random las que les hubiese lavado el cerebro.

Vivir en occidente es como vivir dentro una gran SECTA llena de pirados hijos de puta.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (5 Ago 2022)

drtanaka dijo:


> Esta gente tiene el cerebro comido exactamente igual que si estuviesen dentro de una SECTA.
> 
> Si no hubiese sido el progresismo habría sido una SECTA random las que les hubiese lavado el cerebro.
> 
> Vivir en occidente es como vivir dentro una gran SECTA llena de pirados hijos de puta.



Por eso hay que seguir recomendando vacunarse a todo nuestro entorno, esas mentes ya son irrecuperables.


----------



## Arthas98 (5 Ago 2022)

Vienen a realizar los trabajos que los españoles ya no queremos


----------



## JuanKagamp (5 Ago 2022)

Ahora que Vox diga la nacionalpagafantada de que ellos sí que defienden a los gays de berdac.


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 Ago 2022)

Si en lugar de joder a la gente normal, se dedicaran a cosas como estas, habría mucha gente a favor de los moros.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Teofrasto (5 Ago 2022)

Tienen el cerebro tan lleno de basura que son capaces de darle la vuelta a todo y culpar a vox de que unos moros les agregan. Esto es ya increíblemente surrealista.


----------



## Coviban (5 Ago 2022)

Pues nada. Que les lleven más moros a ver su espectáculo.


----------



## noseyo (5 Ago 2022)

La culpa de los fachas que no quieren inmigrantes , merecen muchos más y no por su condición si no por su fanatismo , si te muerde un perro no lo llames gato


----------



## Coviban (5 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo he vivido en Molenbeek (barrio islamista de bruselas), asi que lo que cuentas yo lo veia todos los dias. En el barrio no queda ni un solo comercio regentado por belgas. Vivi en un edificio modernista del Boulevard Leopold II, por fuera tope lujo, pero por dentro los inquilinos moros habian arrancado todos los marmoles, habian vendido el ascensor y los descansillos estaban llenos de mierda de todo tipo. Yo vivia en un triplex que había arreglado un moro para alquilar en AirBNB y me salia por menos de 30 pavos al dia, y guay porque yo iba solo, pero en Molenbeek no puede vivir una tia occidental, por muy refugees welcome que sea. O se pone el hiyab o violada está.



¿No tuviste problemas por ser europeo?


----------



## Trollaco del copón (5 Ago 2022)

Pocas ostias les han dado


----------



## fever (5 Ago 2022)

valores y educación que se reciben en casa de la familia ...digo..


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (5 Ago 2022)

Me da igual lo que le pase a un engendro progre, solo espero que la proxima vez no logren escapar.


----------



## Falcatón (5 Ago 2022)

Todos sabemos que los menas son fieles seguidores de VOX, la relación es evidente. 

Es hasta donde llegan algunos cerebros, ¿qué se le va a hacer?


----------



## fachacine (5 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> A mí VOSH me parece basura inmunda y vividores, pero culparles de que unos musulmanes les peguen una paliza es surrealista



Aquí es donde te delatas, nacionalpagafantas


----------



## RayoSombrio (5 Ago 2022)

Nada que no hayáis dicho ya. El dia que los moros tomen el poder, veré arder todo con satisfacción y no ayudaré a ninguno de estos subnormales que nos han llevado hasta aquí.


----------



## RayoSombrio (5 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> En Francia ya han intentado ahorcar gays o quemarlos vivos.
> El primer aviso es que de París han desaparecido muchos comercios de judíos.
> Aquí falta poco en 10 años habrá un partido musulmán y en ciertas ciudades guarralona o Bilbao no se podrá vivir bien por moros.
> La gente se ríe pero va pasar.
> Y la gente mirara para otro lado pq es cobarde y no quiere problemas.



Tengo Barcelona a 25 km y llevo como tres años sin pisarla. Ya no me renta jugármela en esa ciudad.


----------



## RayoSombrio (5 Ago 2022)

Enfermos mentales comparables a sectarios. Solo ven lo que quieren ver.


----------



## Shudra (5 Ago 2022)

BRVTAL EL AVATAR DEL MORAKO CON CAMISETA DEL PSG LOOOOOOOLLLL

Les pegan morloks y se quejan de fachas.


----------



## nraheston (5 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> *Jóvenes magrebíes agreden en Figueres a bailarines al grito de “Maricón, es el que bailaba”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco justificaría a VOX si fuera izquierdista y LGTBQ, pero Samuel era evangélico y le asesinaron simpatizantes del BNG y Riazor Blues.





__





*Tema mítico* : - URGENTE: miembros de los Riazor Blues (hooligans de extrema izquierda del Depor) implicados en el asesinato de Samuel


Parece que ya se va aclarando por qué la izmierda encubre la identidad de los asesinos de Samuel. La PSOE y sus palmeros, después de haber utilizado políticamente este crimen ahora encubren a los asesinos. El motivo: hay latinos entre los detenidos pero lo que más daño les hace es que uno de...




www.burbuja.info





Se podría afirmar que la izquierda (incluido el PP) también blanquea las agresiones homófobas si las ejecutan personas de su ideología, además de que esos musulmanes odian a VOX, y por tanto es ridículo culpar a ese partido político de los acontecimientos homófobos de Figueres.


----------



## -carrancas (5 Ago 2022)

ALA ES GRANDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## propileos (5 Ago 2022)

Los moros les han pegao porque son impunes y pueden hacer lo que les salga del rabo, no porque VOX haya caldeado ningun ambiente. 
Alquien tendria que explicarles esto.


----------



## Poncho129 (5 Ago 2022)

Bien hecho. A tomar por culo con los maricones. Yo flipo, les pegan musulmarranos y les echan la culpa a la megaultrahiper-derecha. Se lo merecen.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (5 Ago 2022)

Habrá que enviarlos a un cursillo sobre educación sexual para que se solucionen todos sus problemas.


----------



## fever (5 Ago 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Todos sabemos que los menas son fieles seguidores de VOX, la relación es evidente.
> 
> Es hasta donde llegan algunos cerebros, ¿qué se le va a hacer?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1146609



y las rusas de puticlú...


----------



## Domm (5 Ago 2022)

El retraso mental de esos maricones culpando a Vox por los desmanes y delitos de los inmigrantes es para doblarse de risa.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (5 Ago 2022)

En este foro se lleva haciendo algo muy similar desde hace meses. El PP hace algo, pues la culpa es de VOX que se lo permite. El PSOE comete una de sus sinvergonzonerias habituales, la culpa es de VOX que no hace nada y además están en el ajo solo que disimulan.

Todo este tema ya sabemos de qué va realmente.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (5 Ago 2022)

Hay que joderse. Lo mismo tienen miedo de que les llamen racistas.

Me cago en la puta. No me extraña que los putos moros vayan a machete.

Somos ovejas y además ovejas retrasadas.


----------



## trinidad Santos (5 Ago 2022)

En esas cabezas no hay nadie al volante


----------



## Antiglobalismo (5 Ago 2022)

Que puta gentuza más tarada. Les colgarán de las grúas y aún estarán con ejjjjjjj que los fachaaaaa


----------



## Antiglobalismo (5 Ago 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Entre progres, feminazis y maricones LGTBI o moros... me quedo con los moros.
> 
> 
> Seres tradicionales con fuertes valores religiosos, no tenemos el mismo profeta, pero si el mismo dios y leyes parecidas, ya que judaísmo, cristianismo e islam son religiones que parten de Abraham, es islam se separó mucho antes, ya con los hijos de abraham.



Yo me quedo con todos para llevarlos a una isla vallada donde puedan tener interesantes debates entre ellos.


----------



## PedrelGuape (5 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> *Jóvenes magrebíes agreden en Figueres a bailarines al grito de “Maricón, es el que bailaba”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que así se escriba y así se cumpla.


----------



## dac1 (5 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Por mi se pueden ir a la pm.
> Los moros son antigays con lo cual a más moros más agresiones.
> Que tiene que ver vox con los moros?.
> Seguid así que cuando los moros sean mayoría os arrepentiréis.



Y las feminazis tambien


----------



## jorobachov (5 Ago 2022)

Cataluña = reino de Lucifer


----------



## Vanatico (5 Ago 2022)

Basura catalana.


----------



## Falcatón (5 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Yo me quedo con todos para llevarlos a una isla vallada donde puedan tener interesantes debates entre ellos.



Deja, deja, ¿no vistes Parque Jurásico en el que todos los dinosaurios de la isla eran hembras para que no hubiese reproducción pero resulta que, como dijo un protagonista: "la vida busca un camino" y alguno mutó a macho?

No fuese que quedasen todos embrazados y saliesen de la isla sobre troncos o barcos a la deriva para reproducirse sin límite en los continentes. Millones y millones de lokas conquistando todos los países, hasta los musulmanes.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (5 Ago 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Deja, deja, ¿no vistes Parque Jurásico en el que todos los dinosaurios de la isla eran hembras para que no hubiese reproducción pero resulta que, como dijo un protagonista: "la vida busca un camino" y alguno mutó a macho?
> 
> No fuese que quedasen todos embrazados y saliesen de la isla sobre troncos o barcos a la deriva para reproducirse sin límite en los continentes. Millones y millones de lokas conquistando todos los países, hasta los musulmanes.



Buena comparación, en este caso sería la contaminacion por ideología woke, progre o buenismo.

Estoy seguro que si algún día esa ideología cala en moromierdalandia o en el país de los rojos asiáticos no tendríamos que preocuparnos más de ellos sin duda.

Como cuando Alemania mando a Lenin en tren sellado a Rusia. El caso es que luego de volvió contra toda Europa.


----------



## Setapéfranses (5 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> *Jóvenes magrebíes agreden en Figueres a bailarines al grito de “Maricón, es el que bailaba”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Retrasados que morirán en la guerra de 2040-2050 simplemente.

Como no tienes webs a enfrentarte en la realidad, te enfrentas a lo que te han dicho que puedes.


----------



## aron01 (5 Ago 2022)

Huele a subvención que te cagas.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (5 Ago 2022)

Pero en Madrid, capital europea del homosexualismo y la lesbianidad, donde se gobierna con el apoyo de Vox, no pasan esas cosas.

En Cataluña, referente mundial del victimismo hiperventilado, donde gobierna la.extrema izquierda, sí se dan estos episodios de homofobia.


----------



## Vercingetorix (5 Ago 2022)

En mi época se comentaba que los gais tenían un cromosoma defectuoso.

Ahors parece que lo que tienen defectuoso es el cerebro


----------



## Sir Connor (5 Ago 2022)

Qwe verguenza los de vox siempre creando violencia sistematica


----------



## antiglobalista (5 Ago 2022)

ZhukovGeorgy dijo:


> Los jovenes magrebies haciendo lo que los jovenes españoles no hacen x falta de huevos




Porque tiene inmunidad y lo saben follamoros


----------



## Ángel de Luz (5 Ago 2022)

JAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJA

ÉPICO


----------



## Fabs (5 Ago 2022)

Es síndrome de Estocolmo puro y duro. Criticando a VOX tienen miles de likes y el aparato de poder y mediático de su parte (la misma PSOE/agenda 2030 que les traerá más Menas de los que les zurran) pero si llamaran las cosas por su nombre nadie les haría caso y hasta les pueden acusar de racistas y blanquitos privilegiados (por mucho que traten de escudarse tras su privilegio/condición QUEER)


----------



## CommiePig (5 Ago 2022)

Domm dijo:


> El retraso mental de esos maricones culpando a Vox por los desmanes y delitos de los inmigrantes es para doblarse de risa.



su tara les nubla el juicio..

y los millones de € de sus chiringuitEs por vivir sin remar,


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Ago 2022)

Claro, los moros en cuanto llegan a España se afilian a VOX y van a todos sus mítines. Qué pena, con lo feministas y LGTBI que venían ellos de su país.


----------



## OvEr0n (5 Ago 2022)

quiero_una_hipoteca dijo:


> Luego también mienten diciendo "un final muy distinto al que sufrió Samuel en Madrid hace justo un año." . A Samuel (por desgracia) le mataron en La Coruña.
> 
> De paso también mentimos sobre Madrid ...



Fue Ayuso y Franco.


----------



## Carnemomia (5 Ago 2022)

Impecable


----------



## Baltasar G thang (5 Ago 2022)

vamos a ver, de pollas que empujan cacas tampoco vas a poder esperar obtener creaciones intelectuales como las de sun tzu

no han visto a franco pegandoles de milagro


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ago 2022)

ZhukovGeorgy dijo:


> Los jovenes magrebies haciendo lo que los jovenes españoles no hacen x falta de huevos



Gilipollas eres.....


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ago 2022)

Que le pregunten a Carlitos Herrera que es lo que está pasando en su pueblo. Y mientras tanto los picoletos de ahí en ved de proteger a quien deben y enchironar a los violadores se dedican a quitarle los porrillos a los blancos para hacer que hacen algo.


----------



## Eremita (5 Ago 2022)

Y así funciona la mente de un progre.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (5 Ago 2022)

ZhukovGeorgy dijo:


> Los jovenes magrebies haciendo lo que los jovenes españoles no hacen x falta de huevos



Y tu que haces hijo de puta??

Al pudridero, cerdo.


----------



## Otrasvidas (5 Ago 2022)

Cómo no. Os juro que a veces nada desearía más que se autodisolviera VOX para que toda la chusma quedara 100% desprotegida.


----------



## gpm (5 Ago 2022)

Mira @dabuti @xicomalo y @Bitelchus estos son más tontos que vosotros


----------



## gpm (5 Ago 2022)

A por ellos en el tuit allí


----------



## gpm (5 Ago 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> Les agreden un grupo de magrebíes y echan la culpa a VOX.
> 
> El nivel de demencia y sectarismo de los progres es nauseabundo. Que sigan, que sigan favoreciendo la inmigración ilegal descontrolada. Siempre les quedará el comodín de facha, Franco, VOX, Ayuso y lo que se les ocurra cuando, siguiendo sus costumbres, los seres de luz a los que tanto defienden les multiculturalicen.





Falta Putin y ultraderecha


----------



## GonX (5 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> *Jóvenes magrebíes agreden en Figueres a bailarines al grito de “Maricón, es el que bailaba”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuidado no saquéis coclusiones conspiranoicas de estas campañas de (des)información


----------



## Monsieur George (5 Ago 2022)

Ya os digo que para los moros VOX es un partido muy poco conservador. Por otro lado, mis dieses por los moros.


----------



## Mdutch (5 Ago 2022)

Si fuese moro me sentiría Dios.
Pegas una paliza a unos maricones y le echan las culpas a los únicos que te quieren largar.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (5 Ago 2022)

Huele a invent, a fake news elaborada por la izquierda para atacar a la gente que no es de izquierda (da igual que seas centrista, libertario o anarquista, eres facha también   ).


----------



## Gus Borden (5 Ago 2022)

Fueron los que se pintan la cara para hacer de Baltasar en la Cabalgata.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (5 Ago 2022)

Ojalá reciban agresiones, insultos y palizas muy asiduamente.

Andaalamierda.


----------



## Matafachas (5 Ago 2022)

Cuando sea tu problema nos la sudará al resto del mundo, recuérdalo.


----------



## Matafachas (5 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> *Jóvenes magrebíes agreden en Figueres a bailarines al grito de “Maricón, es el que bailaba”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo el mundo lo veiamos venir desde hace mucho tiempo, y solo es el principio. No quiero decir que se lo merecen...pero es que se lo tienen merecido. El sarraceno no se lleva bien con el LGBTI+ismo. Todo parece indicar que no han aprendido la leccion.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (5 Ago 2022)

Cuando no dijeron en TV3 que habían sido ultraderechistas ni de nacionalidad española, lo tuve claro.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (5 Ago 2022)

Los maricas hacen lo correcto. 
Te atacan unos moros. Lo dices y ya no puedes salir a la calle en un año. Mal.
Opción B. Acuso a un enemigo inexistente que no me va a hacer nada. De paso me doy publicidad y a lo mejor cae un bolo o unas entrevistas.


----------



## trellat (5 Ago 2022)

a culpa es de vox y el cambio climatico


----------



## Antiparticula (5 Ago 2022)

Lo que no cuentan las locazas es si los moros les parecían atractivos.
Quizá echar la culpa vox sea una forma de luego entablar una bonita amistad con los moros.


----------



## esmejortenerfe (5 Ago 2022)

Esto no se si también lo hay por aquí ya, pero mirad lo que dice este argentino:


----------



## Mink (5 Ago 2022)

Lo peor de todo es que son totalmente conscientes de que los moros son un problema, de que encima son un problema aun mas gordo para ellos que son maricones, pero toman la decision consciente de utilizar lo que les ha pasado para atacar a vox por "la causa".
No tienen solucion esta gente ya


----------



## Talosgüevos (5 Ago 2022)

Si no fuesen mariconeando no les pasaría nada,’una cosa es ser gay y otra ir haciendo el imbecil en público .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## SeñorLobo (5 Ago 2022)

Por si a alguien se le había olvidado a quien hay que votar para joder a estos parásitos subnormales, ya se encargan de recordárnoslo.

*MASIVAMENTE*


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (5 Ago 2022)

Seguro que estaba Putin detrás del escenario con su gato


----------



## Setapéfranses (5 Ago 2022)

Gus Borden dijo:


> Fueron los que se pintan la cara *para hacer de Baltasar* en la Cabalgata.


----------



## ComTrololo (5 Ago 2022)

Menos mal que era Figueres y “era Vox”, llega a ser en Salt y reviven a Hitler.


----------



## incursor (5 Ago 2022)

Eso se soluciona haciendo alguna performance, delante de alguna carpa o edificio de Vox, con eso todo solucionado.


----------



## Juan Niebla (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## IsabelloMendaz (5 Ago 2022)

Es increíble. Me pinchan y no sangro. ¿Como se ha podido dejar a gente tan imbécil sin tutela por su seguridad y la de los demás?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Ago 2022)

en mis tiempos hasta los maricas devolvian los golpes


----------



## bit (5 Ago 2022)

Aquí hay tanto marica y tanta mierda que los marronidos lo deben estar flipando.

Luego lloramos que se follan a nuestras blanquitas patrias.

Menuda generación de basura marica que están adoctrinado los putos rojos.


----------



## eL PERRO (5 Ago 2022)

Lo haceis tambien los toreros cada vez que vuestro amo os hace cambiar de chaqueta y de rabo


----------



## eL PERRO (5 Ago 2022)

No. El presente


----------



## BogadeAriete (6 Ago 2022)

Lógica de invertidos lobotomizados... Les falto decir que también es culpa de Franco y el PePe.


----------



## Akira. (6 Ago 2022)

Al final los moros nos harán el trabajo sucio.


----------



## pepeleches (6 Ago 2022)

Esto es ya para nota. Te agreden, y en vez de culpar al agresor, echas la culpa a VOX. Que precisamente no hace más que despotricar de que venga gente con el perfil del agresor. 

El nivel de negación de la realidad es para hacérselo mirar. Si ni con algo así son capaces de verla...


----------



## XicoRaro (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## M4rk (12 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> *Jóvenes magrebíes agreden en Figueres a bailarines al grito de “Maricón, es el que bailaba”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estos no se enteran de que se están empezando a quedar solos... Supongo que es difícil o imposible vislumbrar la mayoría silenciosa cuando se está tan centrado en ser un turboprogre lamebotas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Sep 2022)




----------

